# Antique-Locks The Forum > Patent & Propriety Locks >  Yale Model No: 1 c.1880. Double Pin-Dial Time Lock

## elp2tlh

I have a Yale Model No: 1 c.1880. Double Pin-Dial Time Lock that we removed from bank safe in West Virginia. The safe remains in my late grandfather's former home (as it was installed when he built the house and would require demolition to remove it!) but I have the lock which is in excellent condition.

As I am not a collector (though I appreciate the artistry and craftsmanship) I am curious as to whether there is any market for these locks. While I would guess they are *fairly* rare (I read on Mark Frank's site that there are more than 400 still around) I have no idea if there is enough of a market to make them valuable or if everyone who wants one for their collection already has one.

The movement is number 1842. I did not note a case number though I forgot to examine the inside of the door. I do not have the key, so the only way to access the interior of the case is to remove the four screws securing the hinges of the door.

The movement is in excellent condition, the case less so -- not bad really, just not shiny clean. The case is still mounted to the really, really heavy steel backing plate as it appears that to remove it one must remove the workings of the lock. As I don't really trust my skills in this area, I opted to not even try.

Any feedback would be welcome. My email is eperrine[at]gmail[dot]com (don't know if that will defeat the harvesters these days, but one does what one can). I have included a couple of photos below. More photos at their full 3456 x 2592 resolution may be seen at http://www.nettally.com/YaleTimeLock/.
Thanks for your time.

   --- Ed in Tallahassee, FL







** Posted edited by admin to reduce upload time of images **

----------

